# Stage 15: Pamiers to Bagneres-de-Luchon - 187.5km



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Stage 14 was pretty interesting. It was really three races in one. Frenchman Riblon took the stage, making this the 4th (I think) French stage victory of the year. Killer year for the French!
Sammy Sanchez and Menchov raced after third place in Paris while Contador and Chleck pretty much ignored them and rode against each other. Conti and Schleck talked to each other between attacks. That was something different. It was good to see Andy NOT get caught with his head down when Contador accelerated. Menchov and Sanchez battled it out for potential third place (possibly second, depending on Andy's ITT abilities). Conty looked a bit tired today. Someone mentioned the roads weren't steep enough for Conti to use his acceleration properly.

Stage 15 looks to be another stage for the climbers. Cat4, Sprint, Lunch, Cat2, Cat2, Spint, HC, then a 20k descent to the tape. Some sections are reportedly 11%, so expect Conti to attack there. This can so many different ways, but I see Conti throwing down at some point. Heck, I see him working with Sanchez to drop Menchov and Andy. Sanchez takes the stage, Conti almost takes yellow, but will have to wait for the next stage, gicing him teh golden fleece for the rest day.

Tuesday's Stage 16 has two Cat1's and two HC's, then a rest day, then Tourmalet.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like S. Sanchez will take the stage with that huge scary downhill, he doesn't even need to be anywhere near the front at the summit. Menchov will try to chase but end up in second and losing valuable time.

Might see some punches from Andy or Bert but they'll probably finish together not wanting to take too much risks on that downhill sweeper.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Slight chance that the GC boys are going to have a rest day and allow a breakaway of riders deep in the GC, but I'd probably envision a GC battle royal. I'm thinking climbers who can't TT are going to try to hit it harder. I think Menchov and Sanchez might try to work together again, but Sanchez will drop him on the descent, especially since Menchov can TT and not descend.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Menchov and Sanchez*

I think we'll see a break coming out of the last climb. Contador looked tired as did Schleck but maybe that's just my imagingation. Menchov has been quietly coming up the classment since the first week and seems solid. Same for Sanchez although neither of the two are pure climbers like the two current leaders. Should be interesting.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sanchez should be able to dive down the last hill better than the rest. If Cancellara could get up the mountain with the leaders, he could lead Andy down to a win. That's a mighty big if.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

Andy did say that this climb is better suited to him. Oh almost forgot to set the dvr!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll go for Sammy Sanchez.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Schhhhhleck.

He had a bit of bravado and chest thumping going on yesterday in the post-race interview. He wants this one. We'll see if he's got impetus on his side. But if those two again decide to have afternoon tea and exchange pleasantries on the climbs, I pick Cavendish to pip them on the line. 

Oh and more coffee please.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this may come back to bite me, but you must need more coffee if you think cavs might pip them at the line. did you see the HC climb? the winners will probably be done before cavs is 1/2 way up the hill.



OldEndicottHiway said:


> ...But if those two again decide to have afternoon tea and exchange pleasantries on the climbs, I pick Cavendish to pip them on the line.
> 
> Oh and more coffee please.


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

weltyed said:


> this may come back to bite me, but you must need more coffee if you think cavs might pip them at the line. did you see the HC climb? the winners will probably be done before cavs is 1/2 way up the hill.


I think she was joking, hence the


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

soup67 said:


> I think she was joking, hence the



 

Will you please pass Welty the coffee pot?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*where is sanchez? is he up front in front of peleton?*

where is sanchez? is he up front in front of peleton?
i can't tell from yahoo-uk and atdhe/eurosport coverage.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow. Beautiful climb. It's like a carbon copy of my climb right here at home. I think I could take these guys...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Saxo is killing it for Andy. But Tommy V is off the front. If he can get over the hill first, he'll take the stage.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

There's some people in the break I wouldn't mind seeing take the win.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Wow. Beautiful climb. It's like a carbon copy of my climb right here at home. I think I could take these guys...


Welp, I'm jealous.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Voeckler has taken, and deserved, a lot of heat for making sure to present himself to the cameras. But he does a fair bit of attacking, and this is a very good move.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I want Tommy V's bike.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*descent mistake could determine yellow...*

descent mistake could determine yellow...scary thought.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Oh crap, chain off


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Andy's bike just broke. Conti is gone. This could be the tour.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*schleck loses 20 seconds due to chain derailment*

schleck loses 20 seconds due to chain derailment! shocking to see him totally stop in the heat of battle!


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

jd3 said:


> Andy's bike just broke. Conti is gone. This could be the tour.


What a horrible way to decide this race.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

"Should they have waited" thread starting in 3..... 2..... 1.....


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

What a hell of a ride and show of courage, go Andy


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

If AS bridges back to the Conti group he will have proved is worthiness of yellow.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*at crest, 13 or 14 sec behind conti*

at crest, 13 or 14 sec behind conti


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

rhauft said:


> If AS bridges back to the Conti group he will have proved is worthiness of yellow.


He is going to catch Conti or die.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

godot said:


> "Should they have waited" thread starting in 3..... 2..... 1.....


AC is a punk. That's not the way you win a Tour.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey that was a great Cat 4 tactic by Contador and the others. Attacking on a climb when your main rival has a mechanical. Nice. 

But that descent. Omg I'm drooling over it, I want to do that one. _WHEEEEEEE!!!!_


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Andy is losing time on the descent.

Len


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Hey that was a great Cat 4 tactic by Contador and the others. Attacking on a climb when your main rival has a mechanical. Nice.
> 
> But that descent. Omg I'm drooling over it, I want to do that one. _WHEEEEEEE!!!!_


Lets see:

Andy was attacking at the time
Andy did not 'have' a mechanical, he created it with poor shifting technique and a poorly adjusted bike

Yes, we should all hate Contador for being better than LA last year.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*at bottom: gap abt 22 sec*

at bottom: gap abt 22 sec
contador has had sanchez and menchov to help him downhill.
sanchez almost slipped off the edge right before the bottom.

eurosport feed was breathtaking on this downhill


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I like Phil and Paul arguing.


----------



## proguy747 (Jul 26, 2009)

rhauft said:


> If AS bridges back to the Conti group he will have proved is worthiness of yellow.


Contador showed that he is scared and a punk! His actions prove that he again is selfish and a poor competitor...


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Sean Kelly says AC should have waited.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree with Paul
Len


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Odds that Vino chases down own teammate and brings AS with him?
50/50?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

But where is Radio Shack? Levi?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Conti is just about in yellow.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Put me down for $50 on Vino FTW!


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Lets see:
> 
> Andy was attacking at the time
> Andy did not 'have' a mechanical, he created it with poor shifting technique and a poorly adjusted bike
> ...



Uhhh, who said anything about LA?

Man, this place could have a recipe forum and someone would be bringing up Lance.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Given that Contador acknowledged yesterday in word and deed that it was a race between two people and he wasn't concerned about Menchov/Sanchez, then yeah, he should've waited.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Yes, we should all hate Contador for being better than LA last year.


I don't hate Contador, I just really hate to see Andy lose the yellow over a chain. There's no way Contador was going to put any time on him today without that.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*AC will be in yellow. his grp is cooperating well*

AC will be in yellow. his grp is cooperating well.
each has a lot to gain by them all working together.
none looks like he will drop off today.

voeckler now at 3km to finish. his riding has been awesome.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Lets see:
> 
> *Andy was attacking at the time*.



Yes and Contador wasn't having a mechanical. 

I don't "hate" Contador.  

Go away from me and thank you.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

godot said:


> Odds that Vino chases down own teammate and brings AS with him?
> 50/50?


Switch that around and you'll be closer...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice job Tommy V


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Yes and Contador wasn't having a mechanical.
> 
> I don't "hate" Contador.
> 
> Go away from me and thank you.


Glad to see you are open to other view points.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*what was that kick or hit from AC rite before the line?*

what was that kick or hit from AC rite before the line?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Andy lost yellow by 8 seconds.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

jd3 said:


> Nice job Tommy V



I agree, good job Voekler.

The one Garmin rider left in the TdF, continues to impress.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Glad to see you are open to other view points.


Saying everybody who isn't in love with Contador must be up Lance's arse isn't a view point. It's the standard response of the haters. Lance wasn't even in this one, it was all about AC and AS.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The joy of seeing Tommy V win is a bit overshadowed by what happened behind him.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Glad to see you are open to other view points.


And pigeonholing anyone who thinks that it was kind of a dbag move to attack while someone has a mechanical does not make them a LA fanboi...in fact it makes you look a bit fanatical on the AC side.

Get over yourself.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Attacking the yellow jersey while he had a mechanical?
Ouch, that's a brutal way to lose yellow.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Andy did an awesome job minimizing the damage and now he knows how the game is going to be played so AC needs to really hope he doesn't find himself in a similar situation.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

LWP said:


> Andy did an awesome job minimizing the damage and now he knows how this game is going to be played so AC needs to really hope he doesn't find himself in a similar situation.


I have a feeling Andy is going to have a great day tomorrow, he had smoke coming out of his ears there at the end.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> I agree with Paul
> Len



I do too, but I think either one could make a case for their particular view.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Sylint said:


> And pigeonholing anyone who thinks that it was kind of a dbag move to attack while someone has a mechanical does not make them a LA fanboi...in fact it makes you look a bit fanatical on the AC side.
> 
> Get over yourself.


Then Menchov and Sanchez are dbags as well. Why only the hatred for AC?

I personally would love to see AS win. I just do not have much sympathy for someone that loses the yellow because they shifted poorly. Why is that any different than forgetting to eat or having tactical lapses?


----------



## pcwdlaw (Feb 8, 2005)

*Andy screwed up...*

Dropping the chain when attacking is not a mechanical; it's rider error and worthy of a counter-attack. If Andy had just been riding along in the back of the group and his chain fell off it would have been a different story, but when you are the one that pulls the trigger you better be ready to go.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> The one Garmin rider left in the TdF, continues to impress.


They have that many left? I thought they'd gone negative? Need to watch more carefully.

Go Ryder!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

nims said:


> I have a feeling Andy is going to have a great day tomorrow, he had smoke coming out of his ears there at the end.



Yoiks. See the post-race interview? He's fit to be tied. 

Well, Andy, Alberto and Menchov just made this race a bit more interesting. :thumbsup: 

Gloves are off.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Andy gave a nice interview. I'm surprised he wanted to talk to anybody.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Yoiks. See the post-race interview? He's fit to be tied.
> 
> Well, Andy, Alberto and Menchov just made this race a bit more interesting. :thumbsup:
> 
> Gloves are off.


Nice! No more track stands in the mountains!!!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The crowd is booing Conti on the podium. ROFLMAO


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

AC was getting booed when he collected the yellow jersey. He looked "nonplussed" on the podium.

AS got a roaring cheer from the crowd when he collected the white jersey. He looked dangerous on the podium, ready to do work.

This may provide some very excited racing the coming days.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm really not liking all the bickering that has happened here on RBR forums in the past few days. A few members seem intent on going after each other.

Offer some opinions, state your views...but jeez, just enjoy the racing and go ride your bike. Quit the net fights. I'll go back to some of the *****ier forums I used to frequent if I want this.

All I can say about today...that chain drop makes me feel MUCH better about some of my terrible shifts AND I'm glad I just put a chain catcher on my main road bike. But, it did look like he dropped it on the outside, right? A catcher wouldn't have helped.

I do like knowing the pros can get their chains back on though. I always wonder if they know anything about bike repairs/work.

And yeah, awesome win for the little white guy Tommy V.!!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> *Then Menchov and Sanchez are dbags as well. Why only the hatred for AC?*
> I personally would love to see AS win. I just do not have much sympathy for someone that loses the yellow because they shifted poorly. Why is that any different than forgetting to eat or having tactical lapses?



Max, please see my OP. It states "Contador _and the others_" (meaning Menchov and Sanchez.

No hate intended to any of the riders, none at all.

Thank you.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't like it when Mommy and Daddy fight... 

And by "mommy" and "daddy", of course, I mean Phil and Paul...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Geoffersonspin said:


> *AC was getting booed when he collected the yellow jersey.* .



That actually ticks me off. I hate that. 

I don't "like" what I saw out of Contador and the others, but good Lord, it's a bike race.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Max, please see my OP. It states "Contador _and the others_" (meaning Menchov and Sanchez.
> 
> No hate intended to any of the riders, none at all.
> 
> Thank you.


You did. The hate comment was meant more generally and is in response to the general trend here at RBR ever since LA announced a return to Astana and the ensuing soap opera. So I apologize for my inadequacy in getting that point across in my post.

I still stand by my opinion that inability to shift properly in the heat of the race does not constitute a mechanical.

And I do respect your posts here at RBR.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Nice! No more track stands in the mountains!!!



Yes, we can agree on that one Max! Those mountainside, afternoon tea and crumpet sessions were becoming annoying.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> You did. The hate comment was meant more generally and is in response to the general trend here at RBR ever since LA announced a return to Astana and the ensuing soap opera. So I apologize for my inadequacy in getting that point across in my post.
> 
> *I still stand by my opinion that inability to shift properly in the heat of the race does not constitute a mechanical.*
> 
> And I do respect your posts here at RBR.



Agree. Not a true "mechanical". This is where the ensuing days of commentary will go to focus on. That and Contador says he didn't see what happened as he went by. 

Personally I have my feelings about it, but there is a gray zone on this one. I certainly don't think Contador and the others should be flat out _villified_ over it though, hence the reason I'm disappointed he was booed at the yellow jersey presentation.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Agree. Not a true "mechanical". This is where the ensuing days of commentary will go to focus on. That and Contador says he didn't see what happened as he went by.
> 
> Personally I have my feelings about it, but there is a gray zone on this one. I certainly don't think Contador and the others should be flat out _villified_ over it though, hence the reason I'm disappointed he was booed at the yellow jersey presentation.


I agree that AC would have stopped his critics in their tracks if he had sat up and just followed wheels. Reminds me a little of the "did Jan wait or didn't he" from many years back.

I do like that Andy is fit to be tied. When are the next mountains?

It looks like Levi was off the map today. That is too bad.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Get a room.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

so im just reading along, happy for tommy v and thinking the showdown between the top 4 is gonna be awesome. when will conti attack? how much distance will sachez put on them? how close will conti be to yellow tonight? will my predictions be close, only spoiled by the frenchman?

then i get to the chaindrop. i figured they would wait, but no. i think before every shift, especially on "climbs" or under stress. but maybe that is just because im not a great wrench. surely pro riders dont need to think and time a shift, right? i think about the race situation. i would have totally been thinking about that shift. schleck lost another day in yellow, and possibly the tour, due to an ill-timed, poorly executed shift. ouch,

cant wait to actually watch this when i get home.


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, Jurgen Van Den Broeck doesn't quite have the form to podium it seems. He's the 5th best rider in the tour. He's been dropped on the last two attacks by Sanchez/Menchov and lost 49 seconds to them. He's able to ride towards the front and has showed the ability to follow some of the attacks, but he just falls short when the real heat comes on ...

Here's to hoping he'll make a massive push on 16 or 17.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

A beautiful win for Voeckler. Great to see the the tricolor jersey take a stage like this. :thumbsup:


----------

